# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  MoBay All Inclusive - Any recommendations?

## Sweetness

Interested in a nice AI in Mobay (or close) that isn't $500 a night (lol).  Sunset Beach (sold out dates I am looking at); Holiday Inn Sunspree (same).

----------


## beachgirl66

Hi Sweetness, I would highly recommend the Royal Decameron Montego Bay. I've stayed there many times.  Its a 3.5 start but should be more. you wont be disappointed.  Its right on the hip strip and close to the airport but is very quiet ... check out trip advisor ... it always has good reviews.
 good luck!

----------

